# Marilyn Manson collassa e vomita sul palco



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

*Marilyn Manson è collassato* nel corso di un *concerto *che la sua band stava tenendo a Saskatoon, in Canada, mercoledì scorso. I componenti della sua band, pensando che fosse tutta una messa in scena, hanno continuato a suonare. Il rocker americano si è *accasciato a terra per vomitare*. Subito dopo è stato trasportato in ospedale per degli accertamenti. Il malore, secondo i medici, è da ricondurre all'influenza. Ma in tanti pensano che dietro ci sia un cocktail di *alcool e medicine*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Lascio perdere il mio pensiero su questo personaggio, perché sarebbe da codice penale.


----------



## Hammer (10 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lascio perdere il mio pensiero su questo personaggio, perché sarebbe da codice penale.



Quoto


----------



## Prinz (10 Febbraio 2013)

Per me invece ad inizio carriera ha fatto buone cose, anche se più dal punto di vista testuale che musicale. In ogni caso Antichrist superstar e Mechanical animals sono discreti lavori.


----------



## Doctore (10 Febbraio 2013)

Certi fun leccherebbero pure il vomito


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Il mondo potrebbe tranquillamente fare a meno di questi soggetti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Febbraio 2013)

mai sopportato,penso che in tutta la sua "discografia" mi possano piacere 2-3 canzoni così a memoria

un essere orrido che ha fatto relativamente successo grazie alla "sua immagine"


----------



## Aphex (10 Febbraio 2013)

Mariolino stammi bene eh, non fare scherzi  

Antichrist Svperstar è un capolavoro, lui e Trent potenzialmente erano mostruosi insieme


----------



## Hammer (10 Febbraio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Antichrist Svperstar è un capolavoro, lui e Trent potenzialmente erano mostruosi insieme



Trent è troppo avanti. 
Ha "lanciato" Manson, consapevole delle sue potenzialità, per poi più avanti "criticare" la sua musica, nettamente scaduta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Un pagliaccio, musicista mediocre e personaggio inutile.


----------



## Aphex (11 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Trent è troppo avanti.
> Ha "lanciato" Manson, consapevole delle sue potenzialità, per poi più avanti "criticare" la sua musica, nettamente scaduta.


Trent è tipo dio. Io spero sempre che facciano pace e ritornino a fare qualcosina insieme, anche se l'ultima frase di Reznor sul buon Manson mi pare non fosse di questo avviso 


Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Un pagliaccio, musicista mediocre e personaggio inutile.


Musicista mediocre  
Decaduto, inaffidabile, col cervello ormai in pappa sì; ma non mediocre, anche solo per aver contribuito a creare AS o POAAF, album sottovalutatissimo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Trent è tipo dio. Io spero sempre che facciano pace e ritornino a fare qualcosina insieme, anche se l'ultima frase di Reznor sul buon Manson mi pare non fosse di questo avviso
> 
> Musicista mediocre
> Decaduto, inaffidabile, col cervello ormai in pappa sì; ma non mediocre, anche solo per aver contribuito a creare AS o POAAF, album sottovalutatissimo.


Attualmente è un mediocre, se stiamo a guardare sempre il passato, anche Madonna forse sarebbe decente.


----------



## Hammer (11 Febbraio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Trent è tipo dio.



Lunga vita agli apprezzatori di Trent


----------



## Aphex (15 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Attualmente è un mediocre, se stiamo a guardare sempre il passato, anche Madonna forse sarebbe decente.


Quindi i Metallica, Ozzy, i Rolling Stones, gli Smashing Pumpkins sono tutti mediocri immagino, dato che i loro ultimi lavori fanno abbastanza schifo.
E Madonna nel proprio genere è stata MOLTO più che decente, musicalmente e storicamente è stata imponente.
Like a Virgin 



Hammer ha scritto:


> Lunga vita agli apprezzatori di Trent


Trent


----------



## Sindaco (15 Febbraio 2013)

Una delle sue migliori performance ever


----------

